# Keyzah shows rock solid nerves



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

and a sense of humor. 

She had been relatively subdued tonight after gnawing on a lamb leg bone for a while. I decided it had been awhile since I put down the puppy tunnel for her to play in and I wondered if she would still fit. Well she does, sort of. She was zipping around being her normal Keyzah self. Pulling the camera bag down and seeing if Canon Rebels can bounce like her Jolly balls (note to self need yet ANOTHER place to hide the camera)..... running off with the comb even though I thought I hid it from her, pulling stuff out of the "elevate and hide from Keyzah" tote (note to self- she grew elevate it higher, put the lid on and 100# of cinder blocks- might work). So all was calm and quiet as she played in the tunnel with an occasional speed burst across the living room and down the hall and back to the tunnel. Then I heard this quiet commotion, a rustling sound, behind me and turned to look.... the tunnel is flailing around and I see Keyzah's head poked between where the two tunnels connect, tunnel is rolling around and Tika is "helping". Before I could even get up from my chair the commotion stops, tunnel is still, Tika is looking at the end of the tunnel and out prances Keyzah, cool as ice, grinning ear to ear. "Dat was FUN" then she zipped down the hall again as I sat and laughed. 

Please excuse me- someone is playing tuggy with the curtains!


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Many pups her age would have been a little freaked out. But even when her head was between the two tunnels (very loose- no chance of getting hurt) she was not panicked by any stretch. She was merely trying to back out which was backing her into a corner, because of where the tunnel was set up which lead to a little bucking bronco type action. She kept trying to look back like any good driver will do when backing up, which caused more issues because her head needed to be straight to get out of her predicament. 

Then after this I was trying to fold up the tunnel and she tugged it out of my hands to instigate another game where she is sitting and I put the tunnel over her head. We did this a couple times and the tunnel began folding so I just dropped it on the floor to let her bash on it a little. The one end was closed but she ran in so fast she tipped the other end up so her butt was in the air and her nose was towards the floor. I am again laughing hysterically at her when she flies straight UP and out of the tunnel which at this point is standing on end.







This much fun should be illegal! 

Ohh and ALL of this was half an hour after I was petting her without bloodshed acknowledging how nice and calm she was being tonight.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love this pup!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI love this pup!!!!


Me too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I LOVE this pup too!!!!!








Right up my smart, evil girl alley!!!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You need OK cam.....Orange Krush Cam...all the time!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That is a cool little dog!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinThat is a cool little dog!


I agree. It seems like her and Ike would be two peas in a pod.


----------

